# Kubota Advice



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

All Right Guys,

After searching for the better part of 6 months, I stopped at the Kubota Dealer the other day.

I am looking at the L3400, 4wd w/FEL. Dealer price is $17300 with loader installed ready to work. Give me some feed back, as I cannot seem to find a GOOD USED tractor that I feel comfortable with.

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you post some detail of your expectations and applications you plan to use the machine on? Kinda tough to advise you on a particular tractor if we are not sure what your expectations and applications will be. The Kubota L3400 is a fine machine but may or may not be suitable for the applications you have in mind.


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Chief,

I have 6 acre that I keep up. 3 is Bushhog work, 2 is finish cut, and the last is grown over timber That I will work clear. I have about 20 loads of clay on the place, that was left by previous owner, that i will use to fill low spots and level ground.

Didn't feel that I needed a bigger tractor than 35 HP. I also considered the L2800, but the dealer suggested that pulling a 5' hog would be slow work as the PTO hp is only 24. The 3 acres of bushog work is Bahaia grass, that can get pretty thick and tough. 
The old 8N gave me 3 good years, but considering I only paid $800 when I bought, I do not feel bad. 
I have looked for the better part of 6 months in a range of 300 miles in either direction and just could not find a decent used tractor that I trusted.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The L3400 would be a good choice for your applications. Sounds like you have but if you haven't; I would suggest getting out there and demo as many different brand and model tractors in this hp range as you can to get a good feel comparison wise as far as features go such as hydro vs. gearshift, control location & lay out, etc. Price, you will have to work on your end as prices vary widely according the location. The L3400 is pulling the lower end of pto hp range with respect to bush hogging heavy stuff but should do fine for most others. If you have some heavy brush or other high pto hp demand impliments you want to run; it might be worth while to look at the L4400. 30 to 35 pto hp is the sweet spot for the widest range of applications.


----------

